# Auto rip question



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I ordered a few CDs that had the Auto rip icon.  The physical CDs have not arrived yet.  Will capacity to access the MP3 version only start after the CD has been delivered.  Currently HDX still wants me to buy the MP3 albums.  It doesn't recognize that I purchased the CDs (still in transit).  I thought the manual rip process (USB from computer to HDX) would have been eliminated with this auto rip thing.  Just throwing this out there in case someone has experience.  Not a big deal enough to chat with Amazon.  Thanks peeps!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

check on the music using your computer instead of the HDX. You SHOULD have access to the music instantly via Autorip..


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i usually am able to access the MP3 as soon as the purchase is confirmed, not when the item is shipped (like the new pink floyd).

note, i only access the music player on my computer, and i cannot access it when i am in my smile account....


----------



## lewchee (Dec 4, 2008)

You can also try a Sync and Check For New Items on your Kindle. That's worked for me before when I've purchased Autorip CD's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> check on the music using your computer instead of the HDX. You SHOULD have access to the music instantly via Autorip..


Is that what Autorip is? Yeah, I usually get a message saying I can download the music immediately.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that what Autorip is? Yeah, I usually get a message saying I can download the music immediately.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, autorip is a free MP3 version of a bought CD. Not all CDs are autorip, but it's fun when they are.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  I found time to chat with Amazon - i guess policy has changed. they will only allow the auto rip once cd has shipped.  and the cd i bought will ship only in 3 days... so guess i have to wait.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

They also won't charge you credit card till the item ships. So, if you pre order music you will have to wait, but if it's a catalog item in stock, and you have Prime, the download is usually available in a day or two.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Update on this.  The CDs did arrive, but I still did not get email informing me that I can now autorip.  CS gave me enough credit to download the mp3 album from the store, but I could have just done it through physical cd rip...  I did the download anyway, since that was easier.  I guess this is more an exception than the norm


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

That's strange. I bought a cd yesterday that had autorip, and have already downloaded the mp3 version, yet the cd hasn't shipped yet.

I only bought the cd because it came with autorip and was cheaper than the mp3 only version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brownskins said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I found time to chat with Amazon - i guess policy has changed. they will only allow the auto rip once cd has shipped. and the cd i bought will ship only in 3 days... so guess i have to wait.


I haven't ordered a CD in awhile...but they sent me a message saying "while you are waiting for your CD to arrive, have at it with the MP3 version) or words to that effect. Hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I ordered a cd with autorip as a gift (Johnny Mathis for Mom!) And had access to the mp3s immediately. That's not the way I thought it should work, and I dont know what they'd have done if I'd cancelled the order.


----------

